# Dutch oven cook table



## TomCat

I've done a lot of dutch oven cooking on my knees but no more. It took about a half day to build this puppy and I can't wait to go camping again and try it out.


----------



## RAMROD1

Awesome!


----------



## MikeS2942

The table will work great, glad you are able to make it. 

I bought a 12" dutch oven and thought I would stop on my way to West Virginia and pick me up a 10", I need something al little smaller.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I need one of these!


----------



## Oceola

That's great...well done. 

We're still on our knees...LOL


One thing we found that works well is when starting the next batch of briquets in a "chimney" starter we use a can of Sterno rather than a wad of newspapers...No more paper ash flying all over the place and it starts the charcoal quicker.

Again, that's a beautiful table !!!

.


----------



## lbuoys

Very nice table - and satisfaction of building yourself


----------



## THUNDERSTORM

Very nice.


----------



## lx22f/c

Nice table! I learned just to let my brother do the cooking. 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## mikeloveslife

great job on the table!!!


----------



## peckerwood

Never heard of or seen anything like your Table.WOW!!!! I gotta make one and get back into cast iron cooking again.Thanks


----------



## Magnolia

nice table!!
friend of mine in west texas built one about twice the size.........breaks apart
into 2 pieces to transport because it is one heavy dude!


----------

